# Most sought after tincs?



## Treyg (Feb 13, 2012)

What are the most sought after tincs? Got a good friend who is also into darts and was gonna get him a pair for a bday gift and trying to figure out something really cool/highly sought after tincs.


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

Does this friend of yours know anything about the husbandry of Dart Frog Keeping? Do either of you know how to make fruit fly cultures(provide live food consistently for the live animals that are exotic)?

This is not a very good impulse buy venue, that would be irresponsible for sure. I would suggest your friend -- if seriously interested in dart frogs -- to research for awhile, to see if this is something that he/she may want to partake in...and to be realistic about this. The animals deserve better than anything less, and so does the hobby.

As to the original question, which Dendrobates tinctorius? Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, yes?


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

I see you did mention that your friend is 'into darts'. My mistake. You can check out the tropicalexperience website as it has a nice list of the various morphs in the hobby(and those 'fake' as well):

http://www.tropical-experience.nl/i...uide&catid=19:introscroller&Itemid=49&lang=en


----------



## Treyg (Feb 13, 2012)

Yes he has some experience, not sure how long but he is the one who got me into them around a year ago. Anyways someone just answer my question pwease, don't need a beauty is in the eye of the beholder because if I asked the beholder it would no longer be a surprise


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

You are asking for an opinionated answer, and truthfully everyone has their own opinion: case in point, I personally like my D. t. azureus....and have a soft spot for D. t. patricia as well. Others may like 'Lorenzos', 'Cobalts', 'Giant Oranges', etc. 

I think that YOU should check out thy website I posted above, see what pops out for you....and then maybe look at the classifieds to see what's being offered. The great thing about D. tinctorius is that there is not a shortage of GORGEOUS morphs!


----------



## Treyg (Feb 13, 2012)

Ok will do thanks


----------



## Jungleboy (Dec 24, 2011)

Treyg said:


> Ok will do thanks


For me it's Cobalts or yellow sips. Some of the more uncommon sips in the hobby are true sips and Lorenzo


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Suriname Cobalts, azureus, and Citronella pretty much always sell. So they would technically be the most sought after.


----------



## Herphappy12 (Dec 25, 2008)

Matecho, Powder Blue, Sips, Oyapock.....all gorgeous!


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

most sought after would be lorenzos, true sips, giant orange, regina.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

I agree on the Lorenzos. If you can find a pair that doens't cost an arm and a leg (I saw one advertised for $600) and you could get them breeding, you'd have no shortage of customers.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

What a nice guy you are. If you're gonna go around buying your friends frogs for their birthday, I'll gladly be your friend.


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

I think the most sought after if all in what the person likes. I agree that lorenzos are a highly sought after frog.

But as far as it goes I love all my tincs and wouldnt trade any of them I have GO, Regina, Matecho, cobalts, BYH, patricias, powder blues, azureus, alanis, New rivers, 

They are all some of my favorite frogs so its really in just what your friend is looking for do you know if he/she prefers one over another?


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

I agree with the fact that cobalts, azureus, lorenzo, and sips are sought after, but I would suggest that you do not simply use as the criteria for purchasing the frogs for your friend. 

I would personally consider the frogs that your friend already owns and try to see if there are any specific frog coloration that are more prevalent in his/her collection and use this as part of the criteria to purchase the future frogs because your friend might have a sweet spot for certain colors. 

Has your friend ever made any comment about tincs that he/she finds interesting? This would definitely help in making a decision. 

Try to pick frogs based on your friend's taste and preference, this would help ensure that the frogs are something your friend will like and not something that others find interesting.

Personally, I love sips, patricia, azureus, and oyapock.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I work with lorenzo, giant orange, regina, sips, citronella, boulanger, brazilian yellow head, oyapok, powder blue, patricia, cobalt, matecho, azureus, new river, yellowback, bakhuis, and inferalanis. Out of all of them, I'd have to say the regina are probably my favorite. Gorgeous, big frogs:


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Oelemarie are my favorite tincs


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

Azureus & patricias are my personal favorites but now that I've seen zBrinks regina's I'm in a bad way I need to find some holy crap they blow me away ! just when you think the frog room is full....Ha!


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

frogparty said:


> Oelemarie are my favorite tincs


 Gah, I knew I forgot something. I have 2.2 of those as well - very cool, large, bold frogs. They were a bit skittish the first couple months in the vivarium - now I have to make sure they don't fall out when they come racing to the front when I feed.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

As stated above its all about what YOU'RE attracted to, I for one think that Lorenzo's are one of the least attractive of All the tinctorius available. To me they look like a cheap excuse for a BYH and don't get the size either. I remember them not always being hard to get ahold of and they were pretty cheap, now not many are working with them NOW so obviously the price and the "need to have them" has risen. Im also not the biggest fan of True Sips, while i think they are much cooler than Lorenzos, Personally i think some of the other color morphs of the Sipaliwini are more attractive( Green/Yellow). Ill put my favorites in tiers (if you will) according to price

Expensive Price Range-$70-100
-Regina
-Giant Orange

Medium Price Range-$50-70
-Green Sipaliwini/Yellow Sipaliwini
-Koetari River( if you can find them)

Cheap Price range-$30-50
-Brazilian Yellowheads***(one of the most beautiful frogs IMO)
-Azureus
-Yellowbacks
-Matecho
-Citronella


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> Medium Price Range-$50-70
> -Koetari River( if you can find them)


Bump that up to the high price....


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

Lorenzos seem to be pretty sought after. Very expensive if you want a proven pair. Personally, I think Brazilian Yellow Heads are very cool. They have dropped in price over the last year or so, but I still think they are pretty cool Tinc to have in a collection. Regina and and Giant Orange seem to be a pretty cool Tinc to have as well.


----------



## love_chariot (Sep 1, 2011)

I was at a breeders house yesterday and got to see his tincs. I have bakhuis and oyapock and am a bigger fan of the frogs with more black on them. The oyapock white on back is beautiful and the adult specimens I have seen are really awesome. The breeder had some of the largest tincs I've ever seen. With his female azureus being about the size of my fist. He had two giant oranges that were also about as big and quite beautiful. I think the biggest factor in what you get will be whether you buy local or order online. Do you know of any local breeders near you? I would check their stock first as shipping can be stressful foe everyone.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

thedude said:


> Bump that up to the high price....


The quote i got for them from under the canopy was 50 bucks. . . a frog


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

wow frogs the size of fists?? Ive never herd of such a thing!!


----------



## love_chariot (Sep 1, 2011)

I need to ask the breeder if he would post a pic. His giant oranges and his azureus were the biggest darts I had ever seen. I wondered if they could even fit in a coco hut.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

love_chariot said:


> I need to ask the breeder if he would post a pic. His giant oranges and his azureus were the biggest darts I had ever seen. I wondered if they could even fit in a coco hut.


that sounds Ridiculous to me please pic ASAP or go back and take pics yourself !!


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Azureus seem pretty sought after and well known. they are one of the classic dart frog images, like strawberry and golden darts. I see those three as well known, sought after darts.


----------

